# People shopping at garage sales are sure lazy



## debodun (Jul 25, 2017)

It's happened more than once when people have stopped and asked to see the fabrics and linens I had advertised. I have several large boxes in a downstairs room. I show them the boxes, then leave them alone in the room while I attend to he outdoor sale, Most of the time, they  dump everything out, scatter it all over, then leave a big mess for me  to pick up. 

Then I started asking the people that wanted to look at the fabrics that if they take anything out of the boxes to replace it, neatly folded. In that case most usually just sigh and walk away. 

I would display them better, but I just don't have the room. What galls me is how lazy people are that they can't even be courteous enough to be neat. Frankly, I'd be embarrassed to leave a place looking like a tornado passed through.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2017)

I wouldn't leave it like that either.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, people can be real slobs. Even in the clothing department of stores. I see items on the floor that has fallen off the hangers with footprints all over them. At the very least,if you aren't going to bend down and put it back on the hanger have the decency not to walk all over it. Dressing rooms are just as bad they always have a place to put the clothing you don't want but people just leave it in the cubicles.


----------

